# Stable Owner Rights????



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello everyone, and I hope that I find some sense of direction. 

Here is the situation: I have been with a specific stable for more than five years and during that time have finished all my schooling and cert. requirements for horse therapy (internal and external). Also, during this time I have acquired quite a few customers from this stable, and now operate under my own private practice. Over the last year, the conditions at this stable have tanked considerably and people are leaving in mass, and having their reputations destroyed as the stable owner makes it his mission to bash them at any given opportunity. The stable owner knows exactly the reasons people are leaving, but he will not make the corrections. I submitted my notice to cancel my contract on the 15th of April and stated that I would continue payment until the end of May, which is not a condition of the cancellation terms. My justification for leaving was that I wanted to be able to work on my horse in a quieter setting and where I did not have clients, and that my decision did not have anything against the stable and wanted to continue services for my clients that were still there. Today, 27 April, I was blasted by the owner in front of my clients that I was no longer allowed at the stable and forbidden to provide services on his stable grounds. It would have been one thing to do this in private, but to insult and belittle me in public in another. His action will cost me around 2200euro a month in revenue and he will not return the payment made for the following month of service. 

Please note, this is in the Stuttgart region of Germany.

I am looking to see what rights I have as a client and if his actions constitute a breach of duty or if there is anything that can be done to cover the damages inflicted based on his decision.

Thank you all, and I hope to hear something back, or at least some information that point me in the right direction. 

V/r
DD


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you have a contract of sorts with the owner?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi & welcome,

What sort of contract did you have with him? No idea of specific legal details, let alone for Germany but here in Australia, I would be going to the 'consumer affairs' and 'civil claims tribunal' as a 'customer' of this man, to recoup the payments made for services that he will not honour and also as a business person who's business he has damaged.


----------

